# Tesla comparison Spreadsheet for EV and ICE



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I've attached an Excel spreadsheet that will calculate accurate comparisons for a Tesla vs. ICE car.

It came courtesy of @soma from the Tesla motors forum located in this thread:
https://forums.teslamotors.com/en_C...rship-spreadsheet-tesla-vs-ice-community-here

Thought I would share it for anyone looking to punch in number for experimenting with Model 3 calculations.'

The spreadsheet is metric and imperial, chose your region for the calculations to convert for you!

I used a $45K base price and an after tax rebate of $14K in Ontario plus $10K in options for my assumptions.

Fun to play with, and share your results!


----------

